# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  Modification des tags

## f-leb

Bonsoir,

J'essaie de modifier les tags d'un billet sur mon blog :


Je suis bien connect, sur mon blog, mais j'ai un message comme quoi je n'ai pas les droits ::aie:: 



> f-leb, vous n'avez pas la permission d'accder  cette page. Ceci peut tre d  plusieurs raisons :
> - Vous n'avez pas la permission d'accder  la page que vous essayez d'afficher. tes-vous en train d'essayer de modifier le message de quelqu'un d'autre ou d'accder  des options d'administration ? Vrifiez que vous tes autoris  effectuer cette action dans les rgles du forum.
> - Si vous essayez d'envoyer un message, l'administrateur a peut-tre dsactiv votre compte, ou celui-ci est en attente d'activation si vous venez de le crer, ou de ractivation si vous avez chang votre email, ou encore peut-tre de validation par un modrateur.


Merci

----------


## Anomaly

Ok, je reproduis le problme. Ce n'est pas cens arriver, je vais enquter.

----------


## Bktero

Bonjour,

J'ai le mme problme sous OS X Mavericks avec Safari Version 7.0.6 (9537.78.2).

----------


## kolodz

Je rencontre le mme message lors de l'ajout des tags.

 ::calim2::  J'ai cliqu un peu trop vite sur le bouton publi...
 ::calim2::  Pas pens aux tags...

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

----------


## Anomaly

Cela devrait tre rsolu.  :;):

----------


## f-leb

Impec'  ::merci::

----------


## kolodz

En ajoutant les tags  un de mes billets j'ai eu un warning :



> Certains tags n'ont pu tre ajouts pour les motifs suivants : 
>    * Le nombre de tags que vous tentez d'ajouter  cette discussion excde le nombre maximal de tags qui est de 1.
> Les modifications qui ne concernent pas cette erreur ont t appliques.


Cependant, les tags semble bien ajout.

*EDIT* : autant pour moi, c'est la limite de 5 tags qui est mal expliqu...
Si il y a moyen de modifi le message pour que cela soit un peu plus clair. (et le tag qui du coup n'est pas pris en compte)

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

----------

